# Replacing the cooling of the graphic card



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

ReignStout said:


> On my video card (gtx 660) the cooler has completely broken and I can not find a suitable replacement in 2018, and ordering from China and waiting 3 weeks is not an option in my case. What can you advise, besides replacing the video card? :devil3:
> In the service they said that it is possible to cut the cover up and place two small coolers there on the glue, but how long and effectively this system will work is not clear.


What's the exact make and model. Pictures would help better. There's different types of coolers. If it's a discharge inside case type, you could use any case fans that move a lot of air. If it's the blower type, it'll depend on how the cooler looks under the plastic. 

You can't buy a cheap card and wait for the replacement? 

Cheers!


----------



## Toolmaker68 (Jul 2, 2018)

small case fans and zip ties on aluminum heatsinks with silver thermal paste has gotten me out of a jam......for longer than I care to admit too.....lol


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Toolmaker68 said:


> small case fans and zip ties on aluminum heatsinks with silver thermal paste has gotten me out of a jam......for longer than I care to admit too.....lol


Considering that the card already has a copper heat sink, machined to cover the GPU, Memory, Voltage regulators, and anything what the OEM thought was important, I'd stick with that, if possible. 

Cheers!


----------



## Toolmaker68 (Jul 2, 2018)

supers05 said:


> Considering that the card already has a copper heat sink, machined to cover the GPU, Memory, Voltage regulators, and anything what the OEM thought was important, I'd stick with that, if possible.
> 
> Cheers!


absolutely agree, I was just letting him know what 'I' did in a pinch.

:smile:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Toolmaker68 said:


> absolutely agree, I was just letting him know what 'I' did in a pinch.
> 
> [emoji2]


Most of today's graphics cards can be retrofitted with external fans if needed. Some with a little more work then others. The only question is if the board will be disgruntled about not sensing the fan speed. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

If you don't play any games or do 3d cad work, you can put a cheap used video card with a heatsink only and never have this problem again.

Otherwise you'll have to hunt for the right fan.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> ...
> Otherwise you'll have to hunt for the right fan.


That'll likely take longer getting anther card these days. A standard fan will often do. 

Cheers!


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

user_12345a said:


> If you don't play any games or do 3d cad work, you can put a cheap used video card with a heatsink only and never have this problem again.
> 
> Otherwise you'll have to hunt for the right fan.


I do :devil3:
I have my Intel HD Graphics 4000 from i5 3570 to daily internet things.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

supers05 said:


> What's the exact make and model. Pictures would help better. There's different types of coolers. If it's a discharge inside case type, you could use any case fans that move a lot of air. If it's the blower type, it'll depend on how the cooler looks under the plastic.
> 
> You can't buy a cheap card and wait for the replacement?
> 
> Cheers!











I plan to completely update the computer and buy another video card, but it will be at least half a year later. Now I choose between waiting in 1-2 months or a possible repair.
I'm not very good at repairing computer hardware, etc., let's say if there is a possibility to cut the case a little and put 2 small coolers instead of the standard one, will they give normal cooling?
And probably sorry for bad English :3


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

That plastic case comes off. It should be a few plastic clips. Maybe a screw or 2. The metal heat sink is secured separately. Mount a regular case fan to the heat sink. You might need 2. Use anything you can use to secure it. Super glue, zip ties, anything. 

Cheers!


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

supers05 said:


> That plastic case comes off. It should be a few plastic clips. Maybe a screw or 2. The metal heat sink is secured separately. Mount a regular case fan to the heat sink. You might need 2. Use anything you can use to secure it. Super glue, zip ties, anything.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you i will try that.


----------

